# Do the homebuyers have to be there?



## RichardThomas2022 (3 mo ago)

It is not required for the homebuyer to be present for the inspection. However, ASHI recommends attending so the homebuyer can receive the most value from their inspection. This allows homebuyers to observe the Home inspector and ask questions throughout the process. Many homebuyers find that talking with their inspectors gives them a better understanding the condition of the home and how to maintain it.


----------



## CaptainK (Feb 18, 2017)

This is spam!


----------

